# Sterile Dial Watch..



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I bought this a while ago (sorry, i can't remember who from :blush2: )

It had a winding problem that got worse to the point that it couldn't be wound up..

The problem is cured now and is winding superbly and keeping great time B)

some pics..




























The movement has proper 'cotes de Geneve' or as i said somewhere else possibly 'Shanghai stripes'  , whichever, they're cut very nicely, the watch also has angleage, blued screws, swan neck regulator and a nice onion crown...

Can anyone say whether this is Chinese, Indian or where it was made otherwise??

It has a blue coating of some sort on the crystal which makes it very difficult to take a good pic (the fact that i'm rubbish with a camera doesn't help either :bb: )

CVheers, John


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like an Asian 17 Jewel 6497 movement much loved by homage manufacturers of Russian Military style watches & Panerai homage makes eg Parnis. I've spotted loads of these as I've been looking through the Parnis models.

I'm no expert but I'd say Chinese & probably none the worse for that either.

Pretty looking movement & I like the sandwich style dial on it, but most of these are way too big for me as I've found out to my cost on a couple of other Parnis's I've bought & had to move on. How do you find it sizewise?

Regards, Ian.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like a Parnis to me, I have 'their' Russian Diver and at 50mm dia its pretty big but on a roughly 8" wrist it's fine in fact all the lads tried it on on a recent outing and all liked it!

Word of warning though if you wear these big watches on a regular basis most other watches after seem very light and erm a bit toy town -ish!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

looks like a getat case, and a unitas 6498 movement ,radiomir style case, nice,


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok here is the exact same case & dial combo but with a different movement;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PARNIS-PP24-45MM-RADIOMIR-STERILE-DIAL-HANDWIND-WATCH-/280547976683?pt=Wristwatches


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got a few of these - both Parnis and Getat - in various dial and case styles. Great watches for the price, although I can't see much difference in build quality or materials between Parnis and the more expensive Getat. There seem to be two different movements used in these. Again, no real difference in quality or time keeping.

One thing I have noticed is that some of these movements leave the factory with no oil, and some of them are really badly adjusted. The fact that they still run and keep time is testament to the quality of the basic components, it's just the final quality control that can be a let down.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Chinese definitely. Getat is not the only one having them, he probably gets the movements and cases from where all the other seller buy them too. What Getat does is customize them and that's why it takes a few weeks for your watch to be ready.

They are very nice watches but you have to be a little lucky too as QC isn't the best and sometimes you get a lemon!!!

Enjoy your watch, it's a beauty!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info lads B)

I bought the watch cheap from someone on either here or TZ but it appears that i've deleted the PM's concerning it and my memory is shot these days (along with my eyes, ears and joints  )

I must have been lucky with this one then as it runs so smoothly nd though i've not done a precise timimg on it, i've not had to adjust it yet B)

The quality of both the case and movement are fantastic to say these aren't top end watches 

Cheers, John


----------

